# Creamsicle Cobble



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

My first try at embedding soap. I used plain unscented soap for the chunks. I used Creamsicle F/O and Labcolors pre-mixed Orange. Tried for a top layer of lighter orange but so far it looks tan (after 24 hours)

My notes: Too many chunks, chunks are too big, colour not bad, could be more pastel, not loving the paprika sprinkled on top, love the shredded soap on top. Smells fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I absolutly love these! Is that M/P embeds? Awesome job!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you so much! 
The embeds are another batch of CPOP that I cut up into chunks (unscented, uncoloured)


----------



## holly99 (Sep 9, 2009)

UM.....WOW! I adore them!


----------



## holly99 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, and I love the name!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I love it all. Very pretty.


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think it is really neat !   You should be proud !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

That turned out fantastic , I love the look that you got , the whole package is gorgeous .


Kitn


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 9, 2009)

very, very nice!!

i don't think the chunks are too big, either.  i think they look nice!

mmmm, imagine if the chunks were like a sweet cream flavor    shoot, something that good looking has to taste, good, as well!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 9, 2009)

That's some really fun soap!!   

Jude


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Very cool 8)


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 10, 2009)

Love the looks of the topping!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 11, 2009)

Those came out cute!


----------



## candice19 (Sep 11, 2009)

They look like they'll be fun to use!


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2009)

I watched the video of you making these!  They turned out so cool....


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 14, 2009)

adorable! I love this!!


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice and swanky - love em!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh Yes!  my kind of soap, brilliant, I love the look and I think the large embeds are great, they look different, everyone does little tiddy ones!


----------



## IanT (Sep 15, 2009)

omg that sounds/looks so good... i want to lick my screen


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

The creamsicle scent seems to be fading as they cure though
 :cry:


----------



## Bnky (Sep 17, 2009)

Those are beautiful!  I've had trouble with some eo's fading in one of my batches.  It was one of better ones, so I hated that.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 17, 2009)

Look yummy!


----------

